# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Soloing Mad King

## Cruhling

Hi all,

As there were some issues to join as group, I tried to do the Mad King solo, which took almost an hour but it worked pretty well.
He won't regenerate his life so you can take all the time you need.

Bringing an Instant Repair Canister with you can be helpful too because there's no possibility to repair your armor inside the instance.
Otherwise you can just jump off the platforms before you die. Dieing through falling damage won't hurt your armor afaik.

http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=19530416

regards, 
Cruhling

----------


## Crazysky

True i did it. But using the smal "house". The mad king won't hurt you in it (with his direct it) but will attack you with his area skills ... as you can do =)
When he's very close (using teleport) of the house you even can attack him with direct hit.

----------


## Tormiasz

Web page:	http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=19530416
Comment:	Access to the web page was blocked by ESET NOD32 Antivirus. The web page is on the list of websites with potentially dangerous content.

----------


## lollyluna

you can hit mad king at 2nd layer from first layer if your ranged. 
He cant hit you but you can =)

----------

